# Endemic Invert/Fish Collecting on Oahu?



## Stimz (Aug 18, 2009)

Not really sure on the legality of this, I think it's safe as long as its not a nature reserve, but does anyone know any good locations to collect hihiwai/hapawai, o'opu, opae ect.? I kind of wanna try an all native fish tank probably 33L if I can get one with sort of high flow, It's not really a planted tank though so I don't know if this is the right place to ask 

I used to collect(about 6 years ago) a lot around the Nuuanu area but when I went back to check there isn't really much left...


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Maybe the marshes in Kailua? Not too sure. Sounds great though if you do it up, please post pics super interested.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Travis.808 said:


> Maybe the marshes in Kailua? Not too sure. Sounds great though if you do it up, please post pics super interested.


Go to Kailua if you like tilapia. You'll have better luck waaaaay up in Nuuanu, Manoa, and Kahaluu/Kahuku.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

I was referring to plants not fish. I didn't think he'd want a tilapia tank.


----------



## Stimz (Aug 18, 2009)

Travis.808 said:


> I was referring to plants not fish. I didn't think he'd want a tilapia tank.


I'm not really sure what kinds of plants I'd put in a tank like this... we don't really have any local aquatic plants do we?


----------



## Stimz (Aug 18, 2009)

Felf808 said:


> Go to Kailua if you like tilapia. You'll have better luck waaaaay up in Nuuanu, Manoa, and Kahaluu/Kahuku.


Yeah, I remember there being a stream leading out to sea I think in Kahuku, I bet further upstream would have opae ect.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Not sure, thought it was gonna be local plants shrimps and fish.


----------



## b15ser (May 13, 2008)

You would have to go up high up the stream/mountain to find opae kala'ole. Most opae found sea level are just feeder shrimp (neocaridina sp. or 'wild' cherries). Sometimes I've found opae kala'ole mixed in with the feeder shrimp at pet shops. Anyway, I'd be interested to tag along if you go lmk


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

What parts of the stream do opae kala'ole like to hang out in? Do they hide under rocks, or in plants, or are they just cruising around? I went exploring a couple Saturdays and didn't see any, but I was just looking from the bank and didn't jump in with my scoop net or anything.


----------



## Stimz (Aug 18, 2009)

S&KGray said:


> What parts of the stream do opae kala'ole like to hang out in? Do they hide under rocks, or in plants, or are they just cruising around? I went exploring a couple Saturdays and didn't see any, but I was just looking from the bank and didn't jump in with my scoop net or anything.


I'm curious about that also... they don't really look like swimmers so I'd assume attached to rocks/on the bottom/on plants or roots? Too bad none of the hawaiian aquatic life can't be captive bred due to the half ocean/half fresh water life cycle


----------



## b15ser (May 13, 2008)

I've read they like faster moving waters. They are also walkers/climbers. I remember when i had one, it would crawl instead of flop around when out of water.

Looks like there is a permit to _legally_ collect from streams for aquarium use: https://dlnr.ehawaii.gov/cmls-public/app/k/_c61214B5A-0411-EA35-67D1-99F8F5135651_k9574A3ED-E9E3-A25E-55EF-81C938E7C288
And under term #9, O'opu cannot be taken.


----------

